# VIN Number Locations?



## Muzzman (Sep 22, 2010)

I have what i believe is about an 85' to 89' datsun pickup 4x4. It's probably a Jap import, Z20s. After buying it i found out it wasn't what the VIN plate said it was and now i need a part for the clutch and need the VIN to try and get the right part. I know there was a VIN on the left hand front chassis but it was ground off after i was issued a new VIN from the police (long story). Does anyone know if they are stamped anywhere else on the chassis as the body is not the original either?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it a 720 series (four headlights) or a D21 model truck (two headlights)?


----------

